# bataleon vs never summer



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

which board should i get im really looing at two from each, im looking at the goliath,riot,rl-R,andrevolver.

im a low end intermediate rider, love powder, do some park and jumps and some boxes but almost no rails, i need something that will be very stable at high speeds and carves well, thats why i was going to get the riot, cause everyone says its pretty stiff which would be great for what ill be doing, but what do you thibk?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What the riot stiff? It's around middle of the road. The goliath if you're doing Bataleon is the one to look at and if you're looking at Never summer the SL R or wait till next year and pick up the Heritage R.


----------



## BzzyB (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking at what type of rider you are, you can also consider Bataleons Jam. It's faster(sintered base) and bit more stiffer than the Goliath.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Good god!!! PROOFREAD YOUR POSTS BEFORE YOU POST!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And the Grammar police strike again!


----------

